

How Journalists Data-Mined the Wikileaks Docs - dlib
http://curiositycounts.com/post/6455747293/jonathan-stray-of-the-associated-press-on

======
Isamu
Reposted from Jonathan Stray's blog here:
[http://jonathanstray.com/investigating-thousands-or-
millions...](http://jonathanstray.com/investigating-thousands-or-millions-of-
documents-by-visualizing-clusters)

